

OpenSSL Expert Tips and Tricks: Test and Benchmark Servers - coreyrecvlohe
http://olex.openlogic.com/wazi/2011/openssl-expert-tips-and-tricks-test-and-benchmark-servers/

======
blumentopf
openssl s_client isn't capable of IPv6 last time I checked. (Destination IP
address is stored in a 4 byte data structure.)

gnutls-cli is. Plus, much cleaner code in that library.

